# Crazy Ralph’s Crank-it-Up in Gonsales, LA, 2X SQL and SPL



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Who's going? If it's a big turnout I'm going to go..


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I was just there the other day. I'd like to go.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just realized this is now. If you see this let me know. I'm hauling ass up there


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ship I didn't go. The weather is bad!


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

bassfreak85 said:


> Ship I didn't go. The weather is bad!


It was wet out here still but no rain.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

drop1 said:


> It was wet out here still but no rain.


**** i didn't go. it was raining so hard here people where pulling over on the shoulder. my yard was flooded. it rained all day. i called 4 friends that said they weren't going so i said **** it.

how many people went?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

bassfreak85 said:


> **** i didn't go. it was raining so hard here people where pulling over on the shoulder. my yard was flooded. it rained all day. i called 4 friends that said they weren't going so i said **** it.
> 
> how many people went?


bout 40 of I had to guess


----------

